# Paph. Wossner China Moon



## papheteer (Jan 15, 2016)

It's not fully open yet. Just started opening yesterday, but couldn't wait to take photos. I'll post more as it opens some more. I knew it's gonna be something special just by looking at the leaves. Plant is a lot bigger than all my other WCM's. Not fragrant.. yet...



Paph. Wossner China Moon by dennt503, on Flickr


Paph. Wossner China Moon by dennt503, on Flickr


Paph. Wossner China Moon by dennt503, on Flickr


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 15, 2016)

That is very good. Hope it stays flat like that.


----------



## gego (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes, nice form. Color might get darker yellow as it matures. which is better for me. Congrats


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2016)

Yay hangianum hybrids!


----------



## emydura (Jan 15, 2016)

That is outstanding. The flower looks enormous relative to the plant.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jan 15, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## Paphman910 (Jan 15, 2016)

Beautiful and looks perfect!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 15, 2016)

Gorgeous flower. I can't wait until stuff like this starts making its way into the USA. I mean, you can find them here and there, but I don't know that it's actually legal to buy or sell unless you've got papers. I could be wrong on that, though.


----------



## cattmad (Jan 15, 2016)

What a beauty


----------



## troy (Jan 15, 2016)

If it holds this color, I'm gonna smash my head in a vice because I don't have one. Wow!!!!!!


----------



## jimspaphs (Jan 15, 2016)

as good as it gets.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 15, 2016)

Looks like you struck gold!


----------



## John M (Jan 15, 2016)

That's a very nice one! Congrats!


----------



## abax (Jan 15, 2016)

Oooooo I love it. The color even at this stage of opening
is stunning. I can't wait to see more of this one.


----------



## Wendy (Jan 16, 2016)

That's a gorgeous flower. :clap:


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 16, 2016)

Very hangianum. Nice turnout! The color might darken. The fragrance might also kick in later, or not. 
The plant is rather big, or that pot is like 5cm across?
One of mine has those same leaves, nicely marked and dark and wide, just not as long as yours.
The rest all have narrow leaves looking more like armeniacum.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 16, 2016)

Imo an excellent result from crossing armeniacum with hangianum!!!! Jean


----------



## Carkin (Jan 16, 2016)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamlet (Jan 16, 2016)

Beautiful flower, and so big!


----------



## papheteer (Jan 17, 2016)

Thank you for all the kind words. It's opened up some more. Will take photos tomorrow and give you guys an update.


----------



## papheteer (Jan 17, 2016)

Here's an update photo. She's opened up some more, especially the dorsal and lateral sepals. No change in color. Faint hangianum-like scent, noticeable only when you put your nose close to the bloom. Is it better now than a few days ago? Let me know!



Paph. Wossner China Moon by dennt503, on Flickr


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 17, 2016)

The dorsal is rather long compared to the overall look.
I really like how it looks in the second photo of the very first post.

With that said, it is still very nice. 
It's still fresh and the color might turn yellower. 
If so, keep us updated. 

I really look forward to mine to flower one day.


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 18, 2016)

Stunning!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 18, 2016)

beautiful


----------

